# tanto più... quanto più



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno, vi sottopongo questo testo in italiano e la sua traduzione in francese:

Il controllo è ancor più necessario se si tratta di autoclavi
Le contrôle est beaucoup plus nécessaire s’il s’agit d’autoclaves​

Secondo me c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel testo in italiano e quindi anche nella tradizione. Credo che dovrebbe andare corretto così:​ 
Il controllo è tanto più necessario dal momento che si tratta di autoclavi
Le contrôle est d'autant plus nécessaire qu’il/lorsqu'il s’agit d’autoclaves​ 
In realtà non sono molto sicura, per cui chiedo la vostra esperta opinione!
Grazie​


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Sterrenzio



sterrenzio said:


> buongiorno, vi sottopongo questo testo in italiano e la sua traduzione in francese:
> 
> il controllo è ancor più necessario se si tratta di autoclavi
> le contrôle est beaucoup plus nécessaire s’il s’agit d’autoclaves => le contrôle est _encore_ plus nécessaire _s'il/lorsqu'il_ s'agit d'autoclaves ​
> secondo me c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel testo in italiano e quindi anche nella tradizione. credo che dovrebbe andare corretto così:​
> 
> il controllo è tanto più necessario dal momento che si tratta di autoclavi
> le contrôle est d'autant plus nécessaire qu’il/lorsqu'il s’agit d’autoclaves ​
> 
> in realtà non sono molto sicura, per cui chiedo la vostra esperta opinione!
> grazie ​


Per quanto riguarda l'italiano, ti lascio giudicare .


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Matou,
sei sempre mitico 

P.S. "Ti lascio giudicare": meglio dire "*lascio giudicare a te*"


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Grazie Matou,
> sei sempre mitico  Mah... insomma .... !
> 
> P.S. "Ti lascio giudicare": meglio dire "*lascio giudicare a te*"


OK, notato, grazie ...a te !


----------



## Anaiss

sterrenzio said:


> Buongiorno, vi sottopongo questo testo in italiano e la sua traduzione in francese:
> 
> Il controllo è ancor più necessario se si tratta di autoclavi
> Le contrôle est beaucoup plus nécessaire s’il s’agit d’autoclaves​
> 
> Secondo me c'è qualcosa di sbagliato nel testo in italiano e quindi anche nella tradizione. Credo che dovrebbe andare corretto così:​
> Il controllo è tanto più necessario dal momento che si tratta di autoclavi
> Le contrôle est d'autant plus nécessaire qu’il/lorsqu'il s’agit d’autoclaves​
> In realtà non sono molto sicura, per cui chiedo la vostra esperta opinione!
> Grazie​


Ciao sterrenzio  se vuoi provo a darti un parere per l'italiano..e di conseguenza per la versione francese che ti suona meglio.
Il controllo è ancor più necessario *se* si  tratta di autoclavi. Questa frase secondo me può andare bene se si tratta di un'elencazione di casi, che so, in precedenza sono stati citati altri apparecchi e poi si arriva a parlare dell'autoclave.
Il controllo è tanto più necessario *dal  momento che* si tratta di autoclavi qui sembra che si sia sempre parlato di autoclavi.

p.s. "Ti lascio giudicare" mi sembra accettabile comunque, è solo un po' meno incisiva. è proprio una piccolezza dai!


----------



## sterrenzio

Ciao Anaiss!
Nel testo si è sempre parlato di autoclavi, quindi credo che la correzione al testo in italiano liberamente apportata da me (non ero tenuta a farlo, ma sai com'è quando uno è pignolo) e quella in francese di Matou siano la scelta giusta. 

Quanto a "ti lascio giudicare", preferisco davvero "lascio giudicare a te" o "lascio a te il giudizio" o qualcosa del genere, anche per scongiurare un'interpretazione al passivo ("lascio che tu sia giudicato"). 
Diciamo che se fossi un'insegnante di italiano e stessi correggendo un tema, non lo troverei accettabile. Ma fortunatamente per tanti studenti, non sono insegnante! :-D

Al prossimo dubbio amletico!


----------



## Anaiss

> Quanto a "ti lascio giudicare", preferisco davvero "lascio giudicare a  te" o "lascio a te il giudizio" o qualcosa del genere, anche per  scongiurare un'interpretazione al passivo ("lascio che tu sia  giudicato").


Mi sa proprio che hai ragione . Pensavo alla accettabilità di "ti lascio giudicare *da*..."
Alla prossima!


----------

